# طريقة تصنيع مسحوق عادى واوتوماتيك



## amorai (2 أكتوبر 2011)

طريقة تصنيع 100 كيلو مسحوق عادى
1_سلفونيك أسيد......................... 10 كيلو
2_سليكات صوديوم سائلة..........................حوالى 10 كيلو لمعادلة السلفونيك
3_كربونات صوديوم..........................15 كيلو
4_كبريتات صوديوم........................40 كيلو
5_ثلاثى فوسفات صوديوم....................15 كيلو يملك خصائص تنظيف جيدة لتصبين الدهون والزيوت وتتراوح الph له ما بين 8.5 الى 9 ويعتبر من المواد المنظمة للحفاظ على درجة ال ph المرغوبة 
6_صوديوم ميتا سليكات...................... 5كيلو
7_بربورات صوديوم........................... 2 كيلو ويطلق عليها "اكسجين بودرة" وتعمل هذة المادة على زيادة كفاءة التنظيف لاحتوائها على ذرات الأكسجين النشطة 
8_بلانك فور .................................... 150 جرام
9_ كلور سائل مركز............................. 1.5 كيلو
10_حبيبات ملونة "أزرق -احمر_أخضر"....................... 2كيلو
11_العطر واللون
طريقة الخلط
1_يذاب حامض السلفونيك فى 10 لتر ماء فقط
2_يتم معادلته بواسطة سليكات الصوديوم والوصول الى درجة الph عند 7
3_يضاف الى العجنة 1.5 كيلو الكلور المركز مع التقليب الجيد
4_يضاف الى العجينة السابقة 10 كيلو من كبريتات الصوديوم مع التقليب حتى تمام التجانس
5_تنقل هذة العجينة الى مكان مشمس حتى تجف سريعا فى حالة عدم وجود مجففات صناعية
6_بعد تجفيف هذة العجينة يتم نخلها بواسطة غربال ذو فتحات ضيقة عدة مرات للحصول على حبيبات متجانسة
7_ أضافة بقية المواد الأخرى مع أعادة عملية التقليب والنخل لضمان الحصول على منتج متجانس
8_لتحويل هذا المسحوق الى مسحوق أتوماتيك يتم أضافة 250 جرام مانع رغوة بودرة


----------

